# The End Of Draftcity



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

http://www.draftcity.com/mock.php?y=2005

All that work for nothing...

Life goes on.


----------



## Chris Bosh #4 (Feb 18, 2005)

arenas809 said:


> http://www.draftcity.com/mock.php?y=2005
> 
> All that work for nothing...
> 
> Life goes on.


They could be updating you never know...

Edit- NVM they took down the 2006 mock down too... I hope this is all a mistake, and they're not shutting down!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

man, they haven't updated that thing for almost 36 years.


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

I hope they come back online soon. I personally thought they were one of the best draft sites out there. But, if they never come back, anyone got suggestions for other good sites around?


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

jdg said:


> I hope they come back online soon. I personally thought they were one of the best draft sites out there. But, if they never come back, anyone got suggestions for other good sites around?


DraftCity's not coming back. They have some legal issues over what Jon Givony said about an agent, and Prerak shut down the site until the legal issues are over, but now that all of his writers have left, they're not going to come back.

The writers that left DraftCity (Givony included) are currently working with HoopsHype, but they will be starting a new website called DraftMetropolis within the next few days.

Note: This is what I heard, so you may want to ask Jon Watters or Givony to confirm this. I read it on the RealGM boards.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

I heard that too, but the hell did Givony write?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

This is what's sitting on their front page.



DraftCity said:


> Effective immediately, Jonathan Givony has been terminated from DraftCity.com because of statements concerning player representative Joel Bell in articles written by Mr. Givony and published on DraftCity.com on April 9, 2005 and thereafter, and Mr. Givony is no longer associated in any way with DraftCity.com.
> 
> The statements in the articles, we are satisfied, were false and improperly based upon allegations by a source or sources who refused to be identified. We regret that DraftCity.com did not observe here a basic principle of journalism by verifying the accuracy of these statements.
> 
> ...


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

They were one of the better draft sites, to bad to here.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Prerak: "All by myself..." 

heres the response from Jonathon.. http://realgm.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=380370&sid=e7325c5ab6bb29af8607b5772deeff74


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

www.draftexpress.com


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

cheezdoodle said:


> www.draftexpress.com


:greatjob: 
Good stuff. Glad to see your back on track.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

cheezdoodle said:


> www.draftexpress.com


 :clap:


----------



## Robert23 (Dec 3, 2003)

Looks like realgm isn't cool with the new site. The post over there announcing it just got deleted.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Well, that's good to see. Back on their feet again, that's just awesome. More power to draftexpress, great job guys.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

cheezdoodle said:


> www.draftexpress.com


 My that site looks familiar.

And the Celtics are getting Sean May...terrrific.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

It's a shame that Jonathon was terminated because a certain agent (Joel Bell) representing some of the "lesser" prospects (Kelenna Azubuike) is trying to hide the truth by hitting college kids with multi-million dollar lawsuits. While his (Jonathon's) opinion seemed in accordance with journalism law, he retracted his statement and _still _was terminated.

DraftExpress looks great and it's nice seeming Jonathon get back on his feet so quickly.


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

I couldn't agree more Premier it's a shame that they had to handle this situation the way they did. I personally think it could have been handle diffrently by Prerak but on the other hand I do understand that he was trying to do the right thing. At least to me IMO I felt Jonathan Givony was a tremendous contributor to that site and it's terriable that outside forces have broke up a truly great team. Good luck with the new site Jonathan


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

I still have not seen what exactly Jonathan said about the agent.

Anyone have that info?


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

mavsman said:


> I still have not seen what exactly Jonathan said about the agent.
> 
> Anyone have that info?


Basically he said that the agent suckered lower end prospects and that he was known as a scumbag amongst many circles.


----------

